# Polished a Boker switchblade Bowie to the max.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As many of you know, a few weeks ago I took a Pilar folder with a blade of premium steel and pushed it to the limit of polishing. I had contacted Ken Schwartz who advised me on what stones, pastes and glass I should use to get that edge to 5.4 million grit--the maximum grit level Ken could provide.

It took me a day and half--and my "bookkeeper" wife chastising me for spending 1,350 bucks of time and materials--to get this folder to that maximum limit. The knife is so dangerous I shoved it into my left jeans pocket to make sure it would not be sold off to local clients.

But I had a thought, how far could I push mundane alloys. I had a Boker Kalashnikov 74 copper Bowie with a crooked factory bevel, and that switchblade would be a great candidate.

I'm not sure just how far the grit level went, but it's clearly more than the 3.2 million grit level I do for serious clients.

...yikes, I need a hobby...

_Click on picture to enlarge_.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

BTW, I consider this copper Bowie as one of the finest folding jackknives I have ever owned.

*I do not rep* for Blade HQ, but that's where I get my copper folders, and their prices are reasonable. Yes, I wish they had chosen a better blade steel.

https://www.bladehq.com/


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

But will it cut toast cause I like toast.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

